# Keefer and Halo - wine dogs!



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

We had some wine to pick up in Sonoma County, and Halo had a class yesterday morning about halfway between our house and the winery, so we brought both dogs with us and headed up for some wine tasting as soon as class was over. (Halo is a rock star, she totally kicked







in class!!!) It was a perfect Fall day with bright blue skies and temps in the 60s.









Martinelli Winery, home of a bunch of amazing single vineyard Pinot Noirs and some equally fabulous Zinfandels made by the Wine Goddess Helen Turley.










The hubs 










Me and the dogs, who were apparently done cooperating for the moment 



















I'll be using this one as my computer desktop:










The Russian River Valley



















Lambert Bridge had a vintage pickup truck parked outside, so Tom decided it would make a great photo op. I thought he was going to ask permission first, but no, he picked up Halo and heaved her in, lol!







So I figured I'd better get a couple of quick shots before anyone noticed and told us to cease and desist. 



















A little goat humor, with photo ops on both sides of the fence




































Dry Creek Valley










There was a special event going on this weekend, but several of the places we stopped were not participating. Mazzocco was, and they were very busy, quite a few people outside, and inside it was jammed:










But we were able to get our own private deck outside to relax with the dogs and enjoy some more wonderful Zins










Keefer looking sweet, Halo looking.....at something



























The pretty pupster showing off her ear fuzzies


















Keefer: "Hey baby, how YOU doin'?"


















They got a LOT of attention, we were told twice by different people at different wineries that the dogs were "magnificent", and we could overhear other people talking about them and how beautiful they were. While we were at Mazzocco quite a few people came over to meet them. One woman sat on the couch across from me and told me all about her Jack Russell terrier and his battles with allergies, with Keefer draped across her lap getting hugs and kissing her face, lol! He's incorrigible!!!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

That looks like a really fun place to visit! Keef is gorgeous as always. Halo, wow, so pretty and she looks so wise for her age.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Really beautiful fall pics. And those dogs! They are magnificent.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Beautiful! I love the one with the giant pumpkin! All of our pictures might make for some great GSD calendars!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I honestly believe that you have two of the most gorgous dogs I have ever seen in my life.

Just beautiful!!!

I love the photo's!!!


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Hee!! I read the thread title and thought "What the heck?"









Glad we all get to enjoy pics of your varied travels!!

"Hey baby, how YOU doin'"...


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

What a beautiful winery... that must have been such a nice outing with the pups!


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

amazing pictures! What a great day!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

wow, those are all awesome. i don't even know what else to say. magnificent dogs, magnificent photos!

...and i see Halo has gracefully made it into her crazy hair phase


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

So Jealous!
Drinking my zin while reading this
Keefer is just to handsome
and Halo love her pretty baby


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Those are great photos! Keefer and Halo are both adorable as always.








It looks like a really nice time.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice shots. Looks like a nice day and wonderful adventure, especially with the special rest stops during the trip!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

What a lovely series of pictures. Looks like you had a nice day (both weather-wise and overall). It's always so nice to hear compliments about your good dogs, isn't it?


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Debbie,

Thank you so much for sharing your wonderful day!!

Gorgeous and smart dogs, gorgeous and generous people against the backdrop of all the Sonoma beauty -- what else can you ask for!!

The best virtual trip I ever took!! Thank you for a great treat!

Tanya


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

KEEF!!!!!!!! how YOU doin'?!!!!








Spectacular pictures!!!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

OMG those goat things are funny especially the one taking pictures,







!
Keefer and Halo look lovely.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Looks like a fun day was had by all!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Awesome pictures, Deb! Somehow I was expecting to see the Dynamic Duo trying to walk a straight line.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

friggin' awesome pictures! and yes, these should so be used to create a calendar. could these two be any more photogenic!??? thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqAwesome pictures, Deb! Somehow I was expecting to see the Dynamic Duo trying to walk a straight line.


They're not old enough to drink, silly!
















There are actually some Wine Dogs books that feature the resident canines at wineries all over the world. We met one yesterday - Gus at Lambert Bridge winery, a very mellow yellow lab. He was hanging out in the tasting room mingling with the visitors. Apparently he's in Wine Dogs USA as a 7 week old puppy, and then again in Wine Dogs USA 2 as an adult. Very sweet boy! 

We were actually just going to pick up our wine at Martinelli, have lunch, and then come home, but it was such a beautiful day with the glorious weather and the leaves starting to turn color on the vines that we said what the heck and decided to hit a couple other stops and make a day of it. It's our favorite wine region to visit and a perfect day for a scenic drive.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Deb great pictures of the pups, the one of them with the pumpkins is my favorite. They are as georgous as ever


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Wonderful pictures!!! Spectacular scenery and the dogs are stunning as always! 

My husband never looks at this forum, but he knows I am on it alot and I have shown him pics of various dogs over the past couple years...he has gotten to where he will come in the room when I am on the computer and say "any pictures of Keefer and Halo lately?" Cracks me up, and this is coming from a guy that really wasn't into long coats...until he saw Keefer... he really has a thing for him! lol


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Awesome pics!!!!!!









How is it that DH can always get a nice family pic, but when we get in, the dogs are looking elsewhere?????


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

They really do live a good life! Weekend in Sonoma ...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: kelsoMy husband never looks at this forum, but he knows I am on it alot and I have shown him pics of various dogs over the past couple years...he has gotten to where he will come in the room when I am on the computer and say "any pictures of Keefer and Halo lately?" Cracks me up, and this is coming from a guy that really wasn't into long coats...until he saw Keefer... he really has a thing for him! lol


That is so cute - love your hubby!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

What a GREAT outing... I'd love to do something like this, though I believe Laos would not be so well-mannered as Keef and Halo. I love you pictures too Deb.


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Great pictures, A few of them Halo and Keefer look so serious. I liked the picture of them in the truck next to the barrels and the closeups are awesome. The picks of them sitting on the deck were really nice. Halo sure turned into a beautiful dog and Keefer looks good as usual. Thanks for sharing!

Glenn


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

Beautiful pictures, my two favorites things.....gorgeous GSD'd and a good glass of wine. What a great day you had.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Lynn_PWhat a GREAT outing... I'd love to do something like this, though I believe Laos would not be so well-mannered as Keef and Halo. I love you pictures too Deb.


They were not perfect! They were good while taking the pics at Martinelli, but they stayed in the car while we were inside. We didn't try to bring them into Lambert Bridge either, which was good because they would have barked at resident wine dog Gus, although if they got to meet him they'd have been fine. There was a lawn out front there too, and someone was throwing a ball for another dog, but there was a low hedge that blocked their view and they never even saw the dog. We took them to a little gazebo off to the side to give them some water, and when a couple walked through Halo was startled and she barked at them. I thought were going to take pics of them in the gazebo, but Tom decided he liked the truck idea better!

We were at Mazzocco quite awhile, and they did bark once or twice when people passed by, and they jumped on a couple of people too. It was difficult to hold onto both leashes while balancing a little plate of the food they were handing out and holding a glass of wine too, and anything set on the tables were subject to being spilled if they got excited, so that was a bit of a juggling act. Whenever someone came over and asked if they could meet them we always warned them that they might get excited and jump, but dog lovers always say that's okay. They do both like people and most of the time they managed to find their manners and were pretty good, especially after they'd been there awhile and had settled down. 



> Originally Posted By: BJDimockHow is it that DH can always get a nice family pic, but when we get in, the dogs are looking elsewhere?????


I found the magic word for taking pictures of the dogs. They were looking around a lot because they'd never been any of these places before, and I didn't want to use their names because they might think I wanted them to get up and come to me. But if I said "ready?" both heads would immediately swivel towards me.


----------



## MOSS (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes you can in only a small portion I DO NOT recommend giving them a large amount But you should consult a local vet just to be sure.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

That first pic looks so perfect that it appears photoshopped! Great pics, what a great day


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

Deb, tell me about these wineries! I'm moving to San Fran (most likely living in the Peninsula area - looking from S San Fran down to San Mateo). Are most of the wineries dog friendly?

Spill the beans, lady!










thanks in advance!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: LuvsDieterDeb, tell me about these wineries! I'm moving to San Fran (most likely living in the Peninsula area - looking from S San Fran down to San Mateo).


Awesome! I don't know how many will let you bring your dogs into the winery, usually we don't try - most will let you bring glasses outside, so it's easier to take turns going back for refills, especially with two big rowdy dogs who like to jump up and down on each other's heads!







One well behaved dog might not be a problem if you ask first - I think a lot of places are pretty dog friendly.

At Lambert Bridge the resident dog was in the tasting room and they weren't packed, so we probably could have brought the dogs inside, but they would have gotten excited and barked at Gus. Once they met him they would have been fine, but they tend to bark at other dogs when they're on leash, which can be a PITA. 

We've only brought the dogs with us a few times, a lot of the time when we're wine tasting it's for a big event weekend (will you be here in time for the Russian River Valley Barrel Tasting the first and second weekends in March?) and it would be way too crowded, we often have a friend or two with us and need the extra space in the car for several cases of wine. Mazzocco, the last place, was jammed inside, wall to wall people, but there was plenty of room outside and lots of empty tables. 

In the summer it can get really hot, way too hot to leave dogs in the car, but we have wine to pick up in October or November every year and at that time of year it's rarely an issue.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Such pretty country. My cousin and I drove all thru there for a week or so back in the mid-90's. I can't remember which ones but we did a couple of the winery tours. It was interesting and fun.

For sure Keefer has one gorgeous face on him!


----------



## msteelmon (Nov 17, 2009)

Outstanding Photos! Looks like a day to remember.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

How did I miss these?? The dogs are lovely! Sadly when Joe and I lived in Oregon, the local wineries would not allow dogs.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: LuvsDieterDeb, tell me about these wineries! I'm moving to San Fran (most likely living in the Peninsula area - looking from S San Fran down to San Mateo). Are most of the wineries dog friendly?
> 
> Spill the beans, lady!
> 
> ...


You might check out Foster City/San Carlos/Belmont too. I have some friends who live there still. I grew up in that area (Redwood City...but I went to HS in Belmont). San Mateo is just 5-10 min down the road, depending where in San Mateo.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWSadly when Joe and I lived in Oregon, the local wineries would not allow dogs.


Oh, too bad! I think it probably depends on where you go around here. I'd think the big fancy tourist-oriented places in Napa Valley would be less likely to allow dogs, but the smaller places off the beaten path, especially in the Russian River Valley, Mendocino County, and parts of Sonoma County would be more likely to. We tend to prefer visiting the smaller more casual places anyway, where you're sometimes meeting family members working the tasting room. I'm willing to put up with some stuffiness and tasting fees for outstanding wine, but if I don't have to, that's even better! 

There's one place, Navarro, on the way to Mendocino that is EXTREMELY dog friendly. Tom's cousin lives in Sonoma County, and they go up that way all the time - Nate said the people at Navarro remember their dog by name! We've been there twice and they insisted that we bring the dogs into the tasting room, where they've got a water dish set up for their canine friends. They have a nice deck right outside the tasting room, and we were going to sit out there. Another place up there that does sparkling wine had a sign on the door that dogs were not allowed in the tasting room, but that it was fine to bring your glasses outside. I stayed outside with the dogs while Tom went in for refills: 










The tasting room was where the big plate glass windows are, and apparently D & K got quite a few comments about how beautiful and well behaved they were by the staff and visitors. Another place had outside tables set up and at first when I asked if we could sit out there with the dogs they said it was okay to have them out at the lawn where they had some adirondack chairs, but not at the tables. It was absolutely beautiful, but freakishly hot, about 105, and when they saw that the dogs were well behaved, they invited us over to the tables, which had umbrellas to block the sun, and they brought water for the dogs.










If they were jammed they might not have done that, but there was hardly anybody else there. I think many places are willing to be flexible, depending on the circumstances. It's easier to make exceptions to a no dogs policy than to have to ask someone to remove their dog if it's behaving badly or in the way of other customers. Because it was so hot that weekend if we couldn't bring the dogs in or at least let them out of the car with us we wouldn't have been able to stop for a visit.


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

We actually just found out where we are going to live - BF signed a 6 month lease on Saturday. we'll be in Pacifica, right by the beach! we both work in downtown Sf, so should be interesting!

going to have to enlist the help of gsd.com to help plan the road trip from OH - CA with the pup and 2 cats...gonna be interesting!!


----------

